# [Runes of Magic] [Runes of Magic] Warum man mit RoM Anfangen sollte!



## HamsaFighter (5. Oktober 2009)

Tag,

ich habe es diesmal als Video Format erstellt & hinzugefügt!


Viel Spass beim Schauen,

Hamsa!

[Runes of Magic] Warum man mit RunesofMagic Anfangen sollte!


----------



## Tokenlord (5. Oktober 2009)

Dasselbe wie letztes mal... Nur als Video.
Immernoch genauso dämlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (5. Oktober 2009)

Naja das ist einfach dein alter Text in einem Video. Witzig finde ich da immer noch wie du die ganze Zeit sagst "Ich spiele ein Spiel. Ein Spiel wie World of Warcraft. Ein kostenloses Spiel wie World of Warcraft!" ist WoW so toll? Oder "Ich benutzte sogar Google" ist das so schwer zu benutzen?

Hier mal ein Tipp für dich: Wenn du wirklich Werbung für RoM machen willst (Egal ob wegen dem Wettbewerb oder einfach so) solltest du deinen Text nochmal überarbeiten. Am besten wäre es auch wenn du Videos, aus dem Spiel, einbinden würdest, denn einfach weiße Schrift auf einem schwarzen Hintergrund ist nicht wirklich ansprechend, auch wenn hin und wieder ein Screenshot zu sehen ist.


----------



## Tokenlord (5. Oktober 2009)

Da stimme ich Gocu zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (5. Oktober 2009)

lol der kindergarten läßt sich kostenlos von frogster einspannen und heraus kommt dann sowas..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogum (5. Oktober 2009)

Negativ vergleichende Werbung finde ich nicht gut.  
Ich mag ROM aber Ich fände es viel besser, wenn du dich darauf beschränkst zu zeigen, was es in ROM gibt, wie die chars aussehen, wie gespielt wird, wie die Spielwelt aussieht und was es für Möglichkeiten gibt.
Aber dieses; >>vergiss was du bisher gespielt hast<< kommt doof rüber, weil vom Umfang her kann ROM doch nicht ganz mit "bezahlspielen" mithalten, auch wenn es für ein f2p schon sehr viel bietet.


deine videos werden aber schon besser!




.........werde jetzt weiter Risen zoggn (auch ein gutes game aber nicht f2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mahii (6. Oktober 2009)

RoM kommt nich ansatzweise an wow ran, liegt vll auch daran das du (fast) nur sachen zeigst die wow schon LANGE zur perfektion entwickelt hat.

Nagut Housing is ne coole sache, aber für ein Spielelement mehr (oder weniger) würde ich nicht wechseln


----------



## Kretheus (6. Oktober 2009)

Hamsaaa du störender nap, endlich gibt es wieder kunde von dir! aus protest schau ich mir das video schon mal nicht an. Was hast du doch für eine hohe intelligenz.. ich bin sprachlos. einfach aus dem letzten threadnamen von dir ein echo gemacht indem du nochmal das gleiche einbettest. boah toll, du bist so einfallsreich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich versteh zwar nicht die sonstigen antworten an dich von wegen, dass du das nur wegen ein paar diamanten machst oder sowas.. muss ich auch nicht um zu verstehen was für ein kluges individuum du bist!

bis zum nächsten mal,

dein kretheus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante edith: habs mir jetzt doch mal reingewürgt, das verlangen war zu groß diesen schund zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja nur ne diashow mit dem text aus deinem vorigen thread, und wirklich grottiger musik. außerdem kannst du nicht nur rom anpreisen indem du was anderes schlecht machst. schau mal werbung im fernsehen. da lernst vielleicht noch was. und der halbminütige abspann mit "rom + , wow -" ist jawohl der witz schlechthin du pfeife! dein niveau kann echt noch mehr sinken und ich dachte du hättst den boden schon erreicht...


----------



## Enny (6. Oktober 2009)

Mahii schrieb:


> RoM kommt nich ansatzweise an wow ran, liegt vll auch daran das du (fast) nur sachen zeigst die wow schon LANGE zur perfektion entwickelt hat.
> 
> Nagut Housing is ne coole sache, aber für ein Spielelement mehr (oder weniger) würde ich nicht wechseln



YEAHHH ... Ich hol mir schonmal meine Chips und ne Cola , den gleich gehts los. Eine Frage   Mahii was bitte ist in WOW zur Perfektion gebracht worden????? 
Füsse Still halten und über sein Video labbern aber doch keine Vergleiche ziehen zwischen Spielen ... LOL (jetzt kanns losgehen)

Hama dein Video ist wirklich nur nen Kupfe aus dem Letzten. verscuh mal bischel was mit Fraps oder so dann ne kleine Story dazu und dann darfste auch richtig Werbung machen für RoM.
So geht das ganze nach hinten los.

Aber das du dir Mühe gibst ist zu sehen, denk daran kritiken Formen dich und machen dich besser, Zeig es uns :-)


Gruss Enny


----------



## duffdamn (6. Oktober 2009)

machst du damit ernst oder willst du, dass dich alle auslachen?
ich spiele ein spiel wie WoW!in kostenlos! na super. omg ich spiele auch WoW und RoM, aber auf sonen crap komm nicht mal ich! wie schon andere vor mir gesagt habn: bring mehr spielszenen rein und zieh keine anderen spiele in den dreck, dass gefällt niemandem! und diese billig-screens von der offiziellen website kannst du auch weglassen, die stören nur     (mach eigene). daran musst du noch viel arbeiten und den wettbewerb gewinnst du damit auch nicht.

duffdamn
p.s.:wie hieß der song im hintergrund? der war auch scheiße^^

achja bevor ichs vergesse: rechtschreibung-5
und das mit WoW kannste auch gleich vergessen, denn RoM wird frühestens in 5 jahren besser sein als WoW!


----------



## Blumentau (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok das Video ist echt schrottig. Die Musik ist das eizig tolle. 
Auch das WoW- , RoM+... WTF??

Die Screens sind mittelmäßig bis grottig.

Deine Rechtschreibung... lassen wir es.

Alles in allen 
vergeudete Zeit, deiner und unsererseits.



lg


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Überzeugend ist das nicht, vorallem weil du da nur Säte im Video zeigst( die sogar rechtschreibfehler haben) wenn man nen video fürwas macht sollte man es auch gut machen, abgesehen davon dass das Spiel eh nur alles klaut


----------



## nOOLz (6. Oktober 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> ich habe es diesmal als Video Format erstellt & hinzugefügt!
> 
> ...



Ein paar Punkte, die du vielleicht beachten solltest:

· "sogar Google" klingt als wenn du keine Ahnung von Suchmaschinen hast
· in welchen Foren hast du denn bitte geschaut? Bei "Haustiere.de" wirst du sicher nichts über "Runes of Magic" finden
· World of WarCraft kann ja nur als Negativ-Beispiel dienen, in deinem Text muss es heißen "besser als World of WarCraft"...
· die Texte laufen zu schnell ab und wirken stimmunglos, auch die schnell eingeblendeten unscharfen Screenshots reißen da nichts mehr raus und wirken teilweise deplaziert.
· grafische Effekte gut und schön, aber das können mittlerweile Vorschüler besser...
· dass du deinen Namen dort eingebaut hast lässt es eher als Werbung für deine Person wirken, als für Werbung für "Runes of Magic".
· auf http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/features.html kannst du eine komplette Feature-Liste ansehen, übersichtlich und einfach
· die "Räschtshraibhung" lässt vermuten, dass du noch nicht sehr erfahren bist mit dem Umgang der Deutschen Sprache
verschwende bitte keine weitere Zeit mehr dafür uns mit deinen "tollen" Videos zu behelligen, mach lieber irgendwas Sinnvolles!

Danke und Abschied
nOOLz


----------



## nOOLz (6. Oktober 2009)

Mahii schrieb:


> RoM kommt nich ansatzweise an wow ran, liegt vll auch daran das du (fast) nur sachen zeigst die wow schon LANGE zur perfektion entwickelt hat.
> 
> Nagut Housing is ne coole sache, aber für ein Spielelement mehr (oder weniger) würde ich nicht wechseln



Mal ernsthaft: Wen willst du denn mit diesen sinnfreien Phrasen über "World of WarCraft" einschläfern? Auch mit dem 200sten kostenpflichtigen Update von "World of WarCraft" wird aus Schrott nicht plötzlich Gold! Dass präpubertierende Halbstarke aus "World of WarCraft" eine Plattform der Dekadenz gemacht haben ist dir sicher entfallen, schlimmer finde ich noch, dass du "World of WarCraft" und "Perfektion" in einen Satz genannt hast. Das zeigt wie eng deine geistige Sicht auf die Welt der MMORPG's ist.

...und "geklaut" haben wohl alle Spiele untereinander, aber das nennt man in diesem Sektor "Evolution". Ein Spiel wie "AION" würde heute nicht so aussehen, wenn es kein "Dark Age of Camelot", "DiabloX", "Guild Wars", "World of WarCraft" (etc.) gegeben hätte...

und bitte NICHT wechseln, Spieler deines Formates sollen bitte bei "World of WarCraft" bleiben (Schrott zu Schrott), damit ich in Ruhe "Runes of Magic" spielen kann.

nOOLz


----------



## Casp (6. Oktober 2009)

PvE heißt also Premier Venue Entertainmet?
nOOlz, versuch gar nicht erst, FÜR ROM und gegen WoW zu argumentieren, außer (pseudo) "free2play" gibts da wenig... Aber da du das scheinbar selbst weißt, verzichtest du in deinem Post auf Begründungen sondern widmest dich lieber dem flamen. Cooler Typ.


----------



## Gore88 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie schon gesagt immernoch das selbe!!
Aber mal ne andere frage welches MMORPG könnt ihr mir empfehlen (egal ob kostenlos oder mit monatlichen Gebühren)?


----------



## nOOLz (6. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> PvE heißt also Premier Venue Entertainmet?
> nOOlz, versuch gar nicht erst, FÜR ROM und gegen WoW zu argumentieren, außer (pseudo) "free2play" gibts da wenig... Aber da du das scheinbar selbst weißt, verzichtest du in deinem Post auf Begründungen sondern widmest dich lieber dem flamen. Cooler Typ.



Wusste gar nicht, dass ich soweit nach unten geschielt habe, dass du dich angesprochen gefühlt haben könntest.
Wenn du nicht nur Buchstaben raten würdest, sondern lesen & verstehen würdest, was ich geschrieben habe müsstest du dich selbst ohrfeigen. (nochmals: http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/features.html) Selten hat jemand so weit am Thema vorbeigeplappert. Ich brauche nicht gegen "WOW" zu argumentieren, dass tun die aktiven Spieler selbst besser als ich es je könnte. Dass du die Thematik "F2P" nicht begriffen hast ist traurig, aber nicht mein Problem. "Runes of Magic" ist und bleibt ein "F2P"-Spiel, auch wenn du das gern weg-behaupten möchtest. Scheinbar scheinst du so WOW-geblendet, dass automatisch alles andere Schrott ist für dich. Auch dafür mein aufrichtiges Beileid. 

so...Thema Argumente: Wo bleiben denn deine? (Meine stecken u.a. in dem wiederholt geposteten Link)

Casp ist scheinbar die Abkürzung für Casper (Clown)...gut gewählter Nickname!

(und bevor ich auf Casper wie dich höre, heiratet der Papst!)


----------



## nOOLz (6. Oktober 2009)

Gore88 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt immernoch das selbe!!
> Aber mal ne andere frage welches MMORPG könnt ihr mir empfehlen (egal ob kostenlos oder mit monatlichen Gebühren)?



Verstehe dich nicht ganz, was ist denn immernoch das Selbe? MMO folgen mehr oder weniger einem Schema, egal ob Bezahl-MMO oder F2P-MMO. Geschmack spielt eine Rolle und wenn du bereits negative Erfahrungen gemacht hast (wie ich bei WOW), dann schrumpft der Kreis der möglichen Kanditaten natürlich weiter zusammen.

du kannst gern mal -> http://www.mmorpg.com/index.cfm?bhcp=1 schauen, ob dir was zusagt.


----------



## ProtKenny (6. Oktober 2009)

Zwar wäre es im Fussball grob unsportlich, für den Gegner eine gelbe Karte zu verlangen...aber in diesem Fall:

Ich finde, der TE hat für seine (wiederholt) schlechte Werbung mal nen Forenbann verdient. Keinen Perma-Bann, das wäre zu hart. Aber lediglich 24 Stunden reichen auch nicht, weil er in der Zeit das nächste ROM-Advertisement vorbereitet (vielleicht mal eine PowerPoint-Präsentation zum Download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und dann direkt posten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an den TE direkt: Überleg doch mal. Selbst wenn du versuchst, auf diese Weise die Bonus-Diamanten zu kriegen (was ja ok ist, da du dir Mühe gibts) wirst du das ohne ordentlichen Plan niemals schaffen. Denn wenn Frogster und Co diese Werbung sieht, und dann die schlechte Reaktion des Publikums - geht der Schuss nach hinten los und du stellst das Spiel in ein schlechtes Licht.

Aber viel Erfolg noch dabei!


----------



## Casp (6. Oktober 2009)

Und was von diesen "Features" hat WoW nicht? Zudem ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass Runes of Magic "free2play" ist, auch nie was anderes behauptet. 
Ich will hier nichtmal auf eine große Diskusion heraus, welches MMO denn besser ist, wie sie leider schon in jedem zweiten Thread hier geführt wird. Allerdings finde ich dein Verhalten nicht wirklich angebracht. Ohne jetzt jede deiner Aussagen zu zitieren, deine "Coolness", bildet keine gute Grundlage für eine Diskusion. 

Gerade durch deine Bemerkung über meinen Namen fühle ich mich bestätigt.
Du hättest auch einfach sachlich bleiben können...


----------



## Gocu (6. Oktober 2009)

Enny schrieb:


> Aber das du dir Mühe gibst ist zu sehen



Naja nicht wirklich, wenn man weiß was man überhaupt alles mit so einem Programm machen kann ist das keine Mühe. Sowas macht man eigentlich in weniger als 5 Minuten.

Hamsa, wenn du wirklich Videos machen willst, die du nicht wieder löschen oder die Kommentare deaktivieren musst, dann such einfach ein paar Videos im Internet oder les dir Tipps durch, denn solche, wie deine aktuellen Videos, (Einfach nur weißer Text auf schwarzem Hintergrund) kannst du keinem anbieten.


----------



## nOOLz (6. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Und was von diesen "Features" hat WoW nicht? Zudem ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass Runes of Magic "free2play" ist, auch nie was anderes behauptet.
> Ich will hier nichtmal auf eine große Diskusion heraus, welches MMO denn besser ist, wie sie leider schon in jedem zweiten Thread hier geführt wird. Allerdings finde ich dein Verhalten nicht wirklich angebracht. Ohne jetzt jede deiner Aussagen zu zitieren, deine "Coolness", bildet keine gute Grundlage für eine Diskusion.
> 
> Gerade durch deine Bemerkung über meinen Namen fühle ich mich bestätigt.



Du hast also den Witz mit deinem Namen nicht verstanden...okay, aber das war Nebensache.

Nochmals zurück zu deiner Aussage: "außer (pseudo) "free2play" gibts da wenig." Ich möchte jetzt nicht den Begriff "Pseudo" erklären müssen. Das meine "Coolness" unangebracht sei ist deine persönliche Wertung. Ich wehre mich weiterhin dagegen, dass WOW als MMO-Standard "verkauft" wird, wenn es Alternativen gibt, die im Vorfeld totgequatscht werden. Dass ich selbst Erfahrungen mit WOW gesammelt habe, ebenso wie bei ROM hatte ich erwähnt. Genau darauf stützt sich auch meine Behauptung und natürlich spielt persönlicher Geschmack eine Rolle. Dir sind sicher die nervenden Kiddies aufgefallen, die ein vernünftiges WOW-Spielen unmöglich machen? Dir ist bestimmt auch aufgefallen, dass WOW grafisch hinterher hinkt, bis auf neue Klassen keine wirklichen Updates mehr eingespielt wurden (ich könnte die Liste hier ewig erweitern...)

Was WOW nicht hat: 

· Free2play: kostenloser Download der Spielsoftware und keine monatlichen Gebühren
· Umfangreiches Klassensystem mit sechs Hauptklassen und einer wählbaren Sekundärklasse
· Dynamisches Item-System: Upgrades durch Hunderte von Runensteinen
· Aktivierbares PvP-System (Spieler-gegen-Spieler-Kämpfe) mit Arenakämpfen und Gildenkriegen.
· Episches Crafting-System mit der Möglichkeit, bestehende Items zu verbessern
· Housing von Beginn an: Personalisierung von Spielerhäusern durch individuelle Einrichtung

...


----------



## Casp (6. Oktober 2009)

Mir gehts weniger um die Spiele, soll doch jeder selbst spielen was einem passt, als vielmehr um deine Art. "[...]Wusste gar nicht, dass ich soweit nach unten geschielt habe, dass du dich angesprochen gefühlt haben könntest.[...]" ist einfach unangebracht, genau wie deine Verallgemeinerungen die WoW-Communit betreffend. Da gäbs noch einige weitere Zitate... muss diese unnahbare, abgehobene und arroganzt wirkende Art denn wirklich sein?

Achja, den Witz habe ich wirklich nicht verstanden, weil was nicht lustig ist, ist auch kein Witz, oder?


----------



## nOOLz (6. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Mir gehts weniger um die Spiele, soll doch jeder selbst spielen was einem passt, als vielmehr um deine Art. "[...]Wusste gar nicht, dass ich soweit nach unten geschielt habe, dass du dich angesprochen gefühlt haben könntest.[...]" ist einfach unangebracht, genau wie deine Verallgemeinerungen die WoW-Communit betreffend. Da gäbs noch einige weitere Zitate... muss diese unnahbare, abgehobene und arroganzt wirkende Art denn wirklich sein?
> 
> Achja, den Witz habe ich wirklich nicht verstanden, weil was nicht lustig ist, ist auch kein Witz, oder?



Vielleicht solltest du diesen Threat von Anfang an lesen, ich denk du wirst mich dann besser verstehen. Eigentlich ging es um irgendein Kid, welches sich dank einen selbst gefummelten 0815-Video profillieren wollte, sich stattdessen aber zum Löffel gemacht hat. Dicht gefolgt von diffarmen Äußerungen ROM gegenüber von irgendwelchen großkotzigen WOW-Spielern, die nur darauf gewartet haben, dass ich mal verbalen Massenmord an ihnen begehe. Mit "nach unten schielen" meinte ich eher den Blickwinkel auf WOW, den ich habe, was aber nicht gegen dich persönlich gehen sollte. Natürlich solltest du mich nicht füttern, wenn ich gerade austeile. Allerdings kann ich auch einstecken, was ich aber in den seltensten Fällen tun muss, da ein verbaler Rundumschlag die meißten 0815-Forenbeschmierer vertreibt. Sollte ich zu weit gegangen sein, entschuldige ich mich an aller Form.

Das Thema bleibt trotzdem:
Ich denke WOW hat genügend eigene Foren / Threats in denen die User sich gegenseitig bauchpinseln können und ihr geliebtes WOW in den Himmel loben können. Dafür ist hier nicht der Richtige Ort und schon gar nicht, wenn ich der Userschaft angehöre.

und nochmal für alle: Was man als unangebracht empfindet, entspringt der eigenen Wertevorstellung. Ich finde es unangebracht, das WOW-User sich in einem ROM-Threat abfällig äußern. (interessiert sicher auch keinen...)

und zu meiner Art: Wenn du mich besser kennen würdest, wärst du ein Fan von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (6. Oktober 2009)

Episches Crafting system?haha
Und WoW hat kein Arena system?Kein aktivierbares /pvp?
So so.


----------



## nOOLz (6. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Episches Crafting system?haha
> Und WoW hat kein Arena system?Kein aktivierbares /pvp?
> So so.


 
 ja, episches Craftingsystem...dein Lachen verrät deine Ahnungslosigkeit dahingehend.

 Arena system hat WOW sicher auch, auch ein aktivierbares PVP-System, aber keine Gildenkriege

den Rest hast du unterschlagen...


----------



## ink0gnito (6. Oktober 2009)

Unterschlagen?Nein, weils ja stimmt, der Rest hat WoW ja nicht.
Und keine ahnung?Ich habe ROM auch eine zeitlang gespielt, und keine ahnung was du unter EPISCH verstehst.Naja.


----------



## Scørpius86 (6. Oktober 2009)

Finde das Video schrecklich.... Es wird so getan als wäre RoM das bessere WoW und zusätzlich Kostenlos.... Habe es selbst auch mal gespielt, und es ist nicht so wirklich mein Fall. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.... 

Und ganz ehrlich, das Video schreckt eher ab RoM zu spielen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ausserdem ist dieser WoW vs. RoM Vergleich in deinem Video nur der Grundstein für neuen Flamewar zwischen RoM und WoW-Spielern...
Jedem das was ihm gefällt...


----------



## HamsaFighter (6. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (6. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> · Free2play: kostenloser Download der Spielsoftware und keine monatlichen Gebühren
> · Umfangreiches Klassensystem mit sechs Hauptklassen und einer wählbaren Sekundärklasse
> · Dynamisches Item-System: Upgrades durch Hunderte von Runensteinen
> · Aktivierbares PvP-System (Spieler-gegen-Spieler-Kämpfe) mit Arenakämpfen und Gildenkriegen.
> ...



- f2p? who cares? wer 13&#8364; im monat nicht hat, braucht auch keine "p2p"-mmo's spielen..
- WoW hat 10 Klassen mit je 3 talentbäumen... ob man da eine sekundäre klasse hat oder nicht, ist ja quark. Das System passt eben..
- n/c
- Arenakämpfe gibt es, PvP-System: Horde gegen Allianz. Gildenkriege innerhalb einer Fraktion passen nicht ins Storykonzept.. würde alles zerstören, daher Quatsch
- unnötig. go raiding.. zudem -> vz, sockelungen
- auf keinen Fall. das reicht mir schon in hdro, in WoW ist es unnötig.

Ich weiß nicht, was diese Punkte so tolles beweisen sollen. Dass WoW monatlich was kostet, macht es nicht schlecht. Es macht es möglich, dass das Spiel verbessert werden kann, da einfach dann das nötige Geld für Addons und Updates da ist.
Die jetzigen Klassen reichen, und zudem gibt es ja noch verschiedene Talentbäume...
Zum Rest brauche ich ja nicht viel sagen, aber ich finde du hast die weniger wichtigen Punkte genannt, durch die man die beiden Spiele unterscheiden kann.
Ja, WoW ist älter und dementsprechend ist die Grafik auch nicht mehr aktuell. Allerdings passt sie ins Warcraft"genre" und die von RoM ist noch etwas kindischer... Gefällt mir aber auch.
Ich spiele HdRO und WoW. Bei HdRO habe ich sogar ein LTAbo und bei WoW zahle ich jeden Monat die 13 Euro und es geht völlig in Ordnung. Das Geld sollte jeder zur Verfügung haben... Wenn nicht, arbeiten könnte helfen...

Allerdings ist das auch alles schön und gut und ich persönlich spiele auch RoM nebenbei und bin sehr zufrieden, was das "f2p"-Spiel angeht. Ich denke, mit diesem Satz ist alles gesagt und bei "p2p"-Spielen darf man auch ruhig davon ausgehen, dass diese etwas mehr zu bieten haben. Logisch oder nicht?
Ich habe schon einige MMO's getestet und hing auch die letzten 3 3/4 Jahre bei einem fest (Silkroad Online). Es war auch "f2p", aber seit gut 3 Jahren ohne eine Investition von gut 20&#8364; pro Monat nicht mehr spielbar (Gründe: Bots, Serverüberlastung etc)... 

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse: zum Video:

Mehr Gameplay, mehr Kämpfe, einfach mal mehr zeigen und die Argumente, die stark in der schriftlichen Form dargestellt sind, mit Screenshots und Videosequenzen unterlegen... Andere hier haben ja alles andere dazu schon geschrieben...


----------



## Gore88 (6. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> Verstehe dich nicht ganz, was ist denn immernoch das Selbe? MMO folgen mehr oder weniger einem Schema, egal ob Bezahl-MMO oder F2P-MMO. Geschmack spielt eine Rolle und wenn du bereits negative Erfahrungen gemacht hast (wie ich bei WOW), dann schrumpft der Kreis der möglichen Kanditaten natürlich weiter zusammen.
> 
> du kannst gern mal -> http://www.mmorpg.com/index.cfm?bhcp=1 schauen, ob dir was zusagt.


Ich meine sein Thread, ob Video oder Text, es ist immernoch das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (6. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> Mit "nach unten schielen" meinte ich eher den Blickwinkel auf WOW, den ich habe, was aber nicht gegen dich persönlich gehen sollte.
> [...]
> und zu meiner Art: Wenn du mich besser kennen würdest, wärst du ein Fan von mir
> 
> ...



Habe das nach unten schielen eigentlich so verstanden, als wäre ich nicht ganz auf deiner Höhe (/Wellenlänge), und deshalb auch eher gereizt darauf reagiert.
War allerdings recht unterhaltsam danach, habe dich also gern gefüttertdenn . Hats auch geschmeckt?

Das mit dem Fan werden überleg ich mir noch, aber eher nicht.


----------



## Casp (6. Oktober 2009)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Das Geld sollte jeder zur Verfügung haben... Wenn nicht, arbeiten könnte helfen...



Denkst du eigentlich auch mal nach, bevor du schreibst? Glaubst du wirklich, jeder sollte Geld für ein COMPUTERSPIEL zur Verfügung haben und extra dafür arbeiten gehen? Manche Menschen sind froh, wenn sie monatlich Miete zahlen können und gut über die Runden kommen... ich habe momentan auch nicht genug Freizeit, als dass sich 13Euro monatlich für ein MMO lohnen würden, nur mal so am Rande.

Sorry, Doublepost.


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. Oktober 2009)

ich spiele wow und das reicht mir


----------



## derdicke (7. Oktober 2009)

Huhu, ich habe vor 8 Wochen von WoW zu RoM gewechselt und zwar wegen dem PvP. Ich hab es satt das bei dem Kuscheltod in WoW das sterben seinen Reiz verloren hat. Wenn du bei RoM an nem Mob verrecks ziehen sie dir direkt ein Fünftel Level als XP ab. Wenn du Unschuldige tötest wird dein Name Rot und man kann Items droppen die man trägt oder im Inv hat. Für Hardcore PvPer isses PvP in jeder Linie Besser als bei WOW. Ich trage mit meinem Magier fast nur Dreckscrap Items und hab schon ne Menge guten Kram von roten Chars eingesackt was mir viele Flames und Feindschaften eingebracht hat. Nemesis Liste oder die Möglichkeit den im PvP unterlegenen zu dissen: HERRLICH!!! Aber das wars dann auch schon. Der Rucksack hat nur 2 Fächer, Alle anderen kann man nicht permamemt kaufen sondern muss sie für Diamanten mieten. Bankfächer gibts sogar nur 1, Rest für Diamanten mieten. 200 Diamanten sind Ca. 10 Euro. Ein permanentes Mount mit 60% geschwindigkeit kostet um die 10 Euro eins mit 65% um die 15 (also in Diamanten). Die Steine die Waffen und rüstungen aufwerten (alte Biosfear/Lagheim zocker erinnern sich noch an das System) die haben 30% Chance das die Waffe ein +1 bekommt und 70% es zu vergeigen. Man kann waffen und Rüstungen auf bis +6 Bringen. Frustrierend wenn man 7-8 mal nen Stein vergeudet und kein Plus bekommt. Ach ja, wenn mans vergeigt Verringert sich die Stufe der Waffe/Rüssi. Natürlich gibts auch spezielle Plussteine die nicht so sehr vergeigen, für Diamanten, die Geld kosten. Sämtliche Möber Hauserweiterungen kosten Diamanten, viele Dinge kann man nur für Diamanten mieten, aber nicht kaufen. Es gibt im Itemshop Tränke die die Stats unheimlich Pushen oder + 70% Erfahrung geben, oder sogar Tränke die Droppchance auf ALLES für ne GRP um 30% erhöhen , bei Bossfights ein muss. In manchen Instanzen geht man rein und trifft auf ne andere GRP. Es kommt oft vor das man einem Boss killen will und auf Respawn warten muss weil ein anderer 36 Personen Raid schneller war. Zudem kann man was gegen Geld kaufen damit man Items die man grade Trägt nicht droppt im PvP den sogenannten Überfallschutz. Ach ja, man kann sogar Solo 1 VS 1 in die Arena. Aber den PvE Content finde ich WESENTLICH schlechter als bei Wow. Sehr viel grind Sehr wenige Instanzen, oft monotones Leveln, sehr Solofeindliche Elitebosse. Darum würde ich RoM nur Hardcore PvPern auf Codagh dem deutschen PvP -Server empfehlen. Leute denen es egal ist ob sie manchma die Hälfte ihres Invs im PvP verlieren oder mal richtig gejagt werden von PKs können ruhig mal nen Blick riskieren. Aber ohne bisschen Asche reinzubuttern werdet ihr langsam Levelnde Looser sein. Mount zumindest ist ein muss. Crafting ist komplexer und grindreicher als bei WOW, dafür sind Rohstoffe selten überfarmt, wenn doch einfach Channelwechsel. Also die Guten Sachen die Besser als bei WOW sind, sind Playerhousing, PvP, Nemesisliste, Gildenfestungen, Wechselchannels damit es nie zu voll oder zu leer wird. Schlechter dagegen: Alles Andere. Und die haben so dreist skill- und Monster geklaut Murlocs z.B , was an dreistigkeit nur noch von Blizzard überboten worde wo man sich für Warcraft schamlos am Warhammer Fantasy Universum sowie bei Starcraft am Warhammer 40K Universum bedient hat Terraner = Space Marines Zerg=Tyraniden und Protoss=Tau. Und jetzt kommt mir net mit irgenwas anderm ihr Fanbois, den Warhammer und Warhammer 40K gabs schon 18 Jahre bevor Warcraft oder Starcraft erschienen sind. Wow Hat mit Soulbound Items und Instanzierung von Dungeons viel verbessert, aber Konzept von DAoC und viel viel von Everquest1 geklaut. Everquest 1 ist wie ein Meridian59 mit mehreren Zonen und entschärftem PvP. Und Meridian hats Ulitma Online Konzept geklaut und in 3D umgesetzt. Naja nur UO der Urvater steckte damals noch voller neuartiger Inovation. Aber bei RoM is soviel geklaut , selbst die neue Waldelfenstadt in den Bäumen mit Aufzügen ist genau wie die Waldelfen Startzone von EQ1 von vor 10 JAhren. Naja, nach 4einhalb Jahren WoW ist für mich die Lust raus und ich zock erst mal bis auf weiteres nur RoM, dadurch das man keine Monatsgebühren hat kann man da immer mal reinschaun ohne gleich zahlen zu müssen. Und das BESTE PvP gabs immer noch bei Shadowbane und bei UO vorm Splitt von Feluca und Shadowworld wo in Feluca nur noch PvE möglich war, Meridian59 auch sehr gutes PvP aber zu wenig abwechslung, Mobs und Zonen. Wäre damals Shadowbane 2 Jahre eher released worden und hätt dadurch mehr komerziellen Erfolg gehabt, würd ichs immer noch zocken. Soooo trotz der Abschweife hoff ich mal das war n objektiver Vergleich, Hoffe KotoR-Online toppt Alles und hat endlich mal Permadead-PvP und Krassere Sachen als EQ1 auf Rallos Zek zu bieten . Wenn ihr was wissen wollt,anregungen Kritik oder Drohungen für mich habt,mein Twink is "Konima" aufm deutschen PvP Server Cogadh, Main verrat ich net. So long......
PS: ich hab jetz net auch noch Bock die vielen Rächdschreipfähla zu verbessern.


----------



## dd2ren (7. Oktober 2009)

Langsam glaube ich du arbeitest für Frogster oder hast einen gewaltig an der Waffel , normal kann das ja nicht sein , ich Spiel kein RoM und auch (noch) kein WoW aber wenn würde ich eindeutig für WoW Werbung machen weil man davon mehr hat , nehm dein Schnuller aus dem Mund und lass es gut sein, ich glaube du bist so ein suchtgefährdetes Kiddie , ehrlich jetzt , und mit deinen Actionen hier und was dabei rauskommt ( siehe Video ) verscheuchst du eher neue Spieler als neue neugierig zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Text dazu ist sowas von Hirnlos geschrieben das es schon weh in den Augen tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






wurdest du vieleicht aus WoW gebannt oder konntest es nie bezahlen das dann sowas raus kommt ?  das tut echt weh
>>>>>>>>>>>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<<<<<<<<<<<<




Casp schrieb:


> Denkst du eigentlich auch mal nach, bevor du schreibst? Glaubst du wirklich, jeder sollte Geld für ein COMPUTERSPIEL zur Verfügung haben und extra dafür arbeiten gehen? Manche Menschen sind froh, wenn sie monatlich Miete zahlen können und gut über die Runden kommen... ich habe momentan auch nicht genug Freizeit, als dass sich 13Euro monatlich für ein MMO lohnen würden, nur mal so am Rande.
> 
> Sorry, Doublepost.




Ja wenn man so knapp ist und kaum Miete zahlen kann kann man auch keine Spiele bezahlen und man sollte den Rechner aus lassen weil der auch gut Strom frisst. Blöder Kommentar , ich geh um die Ecke hol mal kurz 3 Döner für mich und Anhang und schon sind 15 Euro weg. Ich kann mir auch kein Auto Leasen wenn ich kein Geld habe.
Meine Meinung : wer Geld hat und was gutes spielen will zahlt 13 Euro und spielt WoW oder HDRO oder kauft sich ein schönes Offline-Spiel und wer keins hat weicht aus und spielt Rom oder Solitär.

Ich spiele übrigends Lotro mit LTA naja und habe mir mal aus Spass WoW freígeschalten , Rom ist mir zu primitiv


----------



## Morlas (7. Oktober 2009)

ihr immer mit eurem WoW ist besser RoM ist besser blablabla.....
alle games haben ihre vor und nachteile und letzt endlich entscheidet der persönliche geschmack.
(soll sogar leute geben die hello kitty online gut finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

Mupflu schrieb:


> - f2p? who cares? wer 13€ im monat nicht hat, braucht auch keine "p2p"-mmo's spielen..


Mich zum Beispiel. Entscheide dich bitte für eine Sprache, dein "Denglisch" ist grauenhaft. Schade, dass auch du nicht begriffen hast, was "F2P" bedeutet. Wer keine 13€ im Monat hat (oder für ein Spiel ausgeben will), spielt eben ein "F2P" wie Runes of Magic



Mupflu schrieb:


> WoW hat 10 Klassen mit je 3 talentbäumen... ob man da eine sekundäre klasse hat oder nicht, ist ja quark. Das System passt eben..


Ansichtssache, ich empfinde das Skillsystem als nicht individuell genug. Das mit der 2.Klasse ist scheinbar auch an dir vorübergegangen. Da passt überhaupt nix und das System langweilt mich schon seit "WarCraft I - Orcs & Humans". 



Mupflu schrieb:


> - Arenakämpfe gibt es, PvP-System: Horde gegen Allianz. Gildenkriege innerhalb einer Fraktion passen nicht ins Storykonzept.. würde alles zerstören, daher Quatsch


Noch so eine gleichmäßig interessante Aussage für "hat WOW nicht". Storykonzept hin oder her, auch bei WOW gibts verschiede Clans und Fraktionen. Quatsch ist also nur deine Aussage hierzu 



Mupflu schrieb:


> - unnötig. go raiding.. zudem -> vz, sockelungen


und wieder mal raiden gehen, bis man nichts anderes mehr macht...traurig und nervtötend



Mupflu schrieb:


> - auf keinen Fall. das reicht mir schon in hdro, in WoW ist es unnötig.


Das soll deine Erklärung sein? Etwas dürftig, oder? Unnötig ist so einiges bei WOW.



Mupflu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was diese Punkte so tolles beweisen sollen. Dass WoW monatlich was kostet, macht es nicht schlecht. Es macht es möglich, dass das Spiel verbessert werden kann, da einfach dann das nötige Geld für Addons und Updates da ist.


Warscheinlich macht es keinen Sinn dir zu erklären, dass "F2P-Spiele" sich anders finanzieren. Zu behaupten, dass kein Geld für Updates verdient wird zeigt nur, dass du keinerlei Ahnung hast von dem was du hier schreibst. Informiere dich bevor du hier so'n Käse verfasst!



Mupflu schrieb:


> Ich spiele HdRO und WoW. Bei HdRO habe ich sogar ein LTAbo und bei WoW zahle ich jeden Monat die 13 Euro und es geht völlig in Ordnung. Das Geld sollte jeder zur Verfügung haben... Wenn nicht, arbeiten könnte helfen...


Du wirst es dir kaum vorstellen können, es geht bei vielen nicht um das Geld sondern um das Spielprinzip. Bei RoM kauft man, wenn man Lust dazu hat und ist nicht via Abo oder mtl. Gebühr gezwungen Umsatz zu generieren. Bei RoM läuft das unter dem Prinzip: "Alles kann, nichts muss..." <- da kann sich Blizzard noch 2-3 Scheiben abschneiden.



Mupflu schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das auch alles schön und gut und ich persönlich spiele auch RoM nebenbei und bin sehr zufrieden, was das "f2p"-Spiel angeht. Ich denke, mit diesem Satz ist alles gesagt und bei "p2p"-Spielen darf man auch ruhig davon ausgehen, dass diese etwas mehr zu bieten haben. Logisch oder nicht?


Was denn nun, entscheide dich mal..."F2P" verdient nun doch Geld und man hat Ansprüche daran oder soll ich deine letze Aussage dazu verwenden? Du spielst alle Spiele, gehst arbeiten und hast noch Zeit hier zu schreiben? Dein Tag hat 48 Stunden, oder wie?



Mupflu schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige MMO's getestet und hing auch die letzten 3 3/4 Jahre bei einem fest (Silkroad Online). Es war auch "f2p", aber seit gut 3 Jahren ohne eine Investition von gut 20€ pro Monat nicht mehr spielbar (Gründe: Bots, Serverüberlastung etc)...


Mal ehrlich: Silkroad ist ja nun nicht mit RoM oder WoW zu vergleichen. Könnte jetzt eine ganze Latte von MMO's aufzählen, die ich getestet habe, aber genau diese Tests haben mich zu Runes of Magic geführt. Hier finde ich all das, was ich mir wünsche und bin von dem befreit, was ich woanders als nachteilig sehe.

Das Video ist einach Schrott, ich bin dafür ihm nicht Honig ums Maul zu schmieren, sondern mit der knallharten Wahrheit zu bestrafen. Vielleicht lernt er aus seinen Fehlern. Bisher würde ich das Video nur jemandem zeigen, den ich von RoM fernhalten möchte.

Werbung ist etwas anderes...


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

Gore88 schrieb:


> Ich meine sein Thread, ob Video oder Text, es ist immernoch das selbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Video heißt es nur deswegen, weil das Ausgabeformat ein Video ist. Treffender wäre "Diashow" gewesen...


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Ja wenn man so knapp ist und kaum Miete zahlen kann kann man auch keine Spiele bezahlen und man sollte den Rechner aus lassen weil der auch gut Strom frisst. Blöder Kommentar , ich geh um die Ecke hol mal kurz 3 Döner für mich und Anhang und schon sind 15 Euro weg. Ich kann mir auch kein Auto Leasen wenn ich kein Geld habe.
> Meine Meinung : wer Geld hat und was gutes spielen will zahlt 13 Euro und spielt WoW oder HDRO oder kauft sich ein schönes Offline-Spiel und wer keins hat weicht aus und spielt Rom oder Solitär.
> 
> Ich spiele übrigends Lotro mit LTA naja und habe mir mal aus Spass WoW freígeschalten , Rom ist mir zu primitiv



Die Erde ist keine Scheibe. Genauso fehlgeleitet scheint mir dein Blick auf "F2P-MMO's" zu sein. Das RoM primitiv sein soll kann ich überhaupt nicht sagen. WOW ist Schrott und will auch noch Geld dafür, wobei RoM das (und mehr) als "F2P" umgesetzt hat.

Umdenken, statt an ewiggestrigen Einstellungen festhalten...

(Wenn man kein Geld hat, kann man nicht konsumieren. Zugegeben. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man nicht schreiben!)


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> ihr immer mit eurem WoW ist besser RoM ist besser blablabla.....
> alle games haben ihre vor und nachteile und letzt endlich entscheidet der persönliche geschmack.
> (soll sogar leute geben die hello kitty online gut finden
> 
> ...



Mich nervts auch, wobei ich diesen Threat mittlerweile eher als Aufklärung verstehe für alle, die WOW noch als zeitgemäßes MMO sehen. Ich lade jeden ROM-Zweifler ein auf Muinin mit mir zu spielen (sobald die Server wieder mehr Platz für den großen Ansturm von Spielwütigen bieten). Dann kann ich dir zeigen, warum RoM ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist.

Richtig, persönlicher Geschmack ist natürlich entscheidend. (ist das aber nicht in vielen Belangen so?)


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Unterschlagen?Nein, weils ja stimmt, der Rest hat WoW ja nicht.
> Und keine ahnung?Ich habe ROM auch eine zeitlang gespielt, und keine ahnung was du unter EPISCH verstehst.Naja.



oh, habs überlesen. Wollte dir keine Antwort schuldig bleiben:

Schau dir einfach mal ein paar Spieler jenseits der 50 an, dann verstehst du mich sicher besser. Hab bei WOW oder anderen Spielen nichtmal annähernd so eine Latte an Crafting & Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gesehen, wie bei RoM.


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ich spiele wow und das reicht mir



Du bist hier allerdings falsch. Deine Aussage ist sinn,- & wertfrei. -> begib dich bitte in einen der zahlreichen WOW-Threats.


----------



## Morlas (7. Oktober 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Meine Meinung : wer Geld hat und was gutes spielen will zahlt 13 Euro und spielt WoW oder HDRO oder kauft sich ein schönes Offline-Spiel und wer keins hat weicht aus und spielt Rom oder Solitär.
> 
> Ich spiele übrigends Lotro mit LTA naja und habe mir mal aus Spass WoW freígeschalten , Rom ist mir zu primitiv



RoM ist difinitiv kein primitives spiel, es steckt viele p2p mmorpg´s locker in die tasche!
und RoM mit solitär zu vergleichen ist ja wohl echt eine unverschämtheit.
und der größte plus punkt bei RoM ist die community, so eine hilfsbereite und freundliche community hab ich noch in keinem mmorpg erlebt. 
was wohl daran liegt das das durchschnittsalter der spieler etwas höher liegt als bei den meisten anderen games.
hab z.b. noch nie gesehen das jemand da einen als "du noob" oder sonstiges bezeichnet hat, was ja in anderen games der standartsprüch ist den man mindestens 20mal pro std im chat lesen kann.


----------



## dd2ren (7. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> (Wenn man kein Geld hat, kann man nicht konsumieren. Zugegeben. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man nicht schreiben!)



gibtst solche klugen Tips und hältst dich selber nicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das sind mir die liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Morlas schrieb:


> und der größte plus punkt bei RoM ist die community, so eine hilfsbereite und freundliche community hab ich noch in keinem mmorpg erlebt.
> was wohl daran liegt das das durchschnittsalter der spieler etwas höher liegt als bei den meisten anderen games.




da hast du Recht , die Community ist um Welten besser als anders wo , hatte ja selber eine Gilde ( Generation X ) auf Tuath 30+ Gilde , aber trotzdem fand ich das Spiel "primitiv" ( billige hingeklatschte Grafik ) aber jedes spiel hat Zeit sich zu entwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> ...aber trotzdem fand ich das Spiel "primitiv" ( billige hingeklatschte Grafik ) aber jedes spiel hat Zeit sich zu entwickeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst. Nachfolgend ein paar Lösungsansätze:
· Kontrolliere mal bitte ob du wirklich Runes of Magic meinst, konnte auch nach genauerem Hinsehen keine derartige Grafik erkennen.
· Eventuell solltest du dir eine vernünftige zeitgemäßte 3D-Grafikkarte besorgen. Dann kannst du die Details auf MAXIMAL setzen und wirst bemerken, dass das Spiel nicht aus Standbildern besteht und sogar bunt ist.
· Brille putzen sollte in einigen Fällen von akuter Blindheit ebenfalls helfen

und zum Thema "billige hingeklatschte Grafik" würde ich dir gern ein Bildchen zeigen wollen...

http://gallery.buffed.de/view/imagelarge/6912#bild

· Kein Bloom-Effekt, überhaupt keine Lichteffekte (muss ja kein DX10.1 sein, aber wenigstens irgendwas)
· Farben wirken matt
· Texturen sind einfach schlecht (Konturen fehlen..sieht aus wie "aufgemalt")
· Umgebung sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus
· etc. (könnte noch weitermachen...)

dagegen sieht RoM irgendwie anders aus...

http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/uploads/gallery/1/pic-804.jpg

mach dir selbst ein Urteil und dann kommen wir später nochmal zum Punkt mit der Ahnungslosigkeit...

viel Spaß
nOOLz


----------



## dd2ren (7. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst. Nachfolgend ein paar Lösungsansätze:
> · Kontrolliere mal bitte ob du wirklich Runes of Magic meinst, konnte auch nach genauerem Hinsehen keine derartige Grafik erkennen.
> · Eventuell solltest du dir eine vernünftige zeitgemäßte 3D-Grafikkarte besorgen. Dann kannst du die Details auf MAXIMAL setzen und wirst bemerken, dass das Spiel nicht aus Standbildern besteht und sogar bunt ist.
> · Brille putzen sollte in einigen Fällen von akuter Blindheit ebenfalls helfen
> ...




Witzbold , du willst nicht wirklich Lotro mit RoM vergleichen? Damit zeigst du das du absolut keine Ahnung von Lotro hast.  

zum 1. ja ich meine RoM 
zum 2. ich habe eine 4890
zum 3. Brille brauch ich keine 

Ich habe mal nach einem Screen von mir gesucht aber nur was durchschnittliches gefunden , gibt noch wesentlich schönere 


Da ich RoM neu installiert habe habe ich keine da aber ich gehe gerne mal online und mach welche zum vergleich , ( komme nicht ins Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen wunderts , bei lade Serverliste hörts auf ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Witzbold , du willst nicht wirklich Lotro mit RoM vergleichen? Damit zeigst du das du absolut keine Ahnung von Lotro hast.
> 
> zum 1. ja ich meine RoM
> zum 2. ich habe eine 4890
> ...



Ich habe selbst HdR gespielt um zu wissen, wie häßlich das Spiel an manchen Stellen ist. Die Screenshots waren nicht von mir, sondern aus'm Netz und sollten (da ich die HdR-Screens auch aus'm Netz genutzt habe) einen realen Vergleich zwischen den beiden Spielen bringen. Kann dir auch sehr schöne Screenshots von meinem Rechner präsentieren, aber wir vergleichen gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Wie kannst du denn überhaupt über RoM motzen, wenn du dich nichtmal zum Spiel verbinden kannst?

Geh mal am besten in dein HdR-Forum und lass dich dort aus, du klingst unglaubwürdig und bist hier definitiv im falschen Forum.

der "Witzbold"

(Übrigens sieht der Wassereffekt auf dem einen Bild wirklich schön aus, der Rest deiner Bilder wirkt trotzdem matt und farblos...)


----------



## dd2ren (7. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst HdR gespielt um zu wissen, wie häßlich das Spiel an manchen Stellen ist. Die Screenshots waren nicht von mir, sondern aus'm Netz und sollten (da ich die HdR-Screens auch aus'm Netz genutzt habe) einen realen Vergleich zwischen den beiden Spielen bringen. Kann dir auch sehr schöne Screenshots von meinem Rechner präsentieren, aber wir vergleichen gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Wie kannst du denn überhaupt über RoM motzen, wenn du dich nichtmal zum Spiel verbinden kannst?
> 
> Geh mal am besten in dein HdR-Forum und lass dich dort aus, du klingst unglaubwürdig und bist hier definitiv im falschen Forum.
> 
> der "Witzbold"




ich kann mich GERADE  nicht einloggen , ich habe in Rom einen 40/40 Mage/Priest  und deswegen kann ich es vergleichen

und unglaubwürdig klingst ja wohl du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> ich kann mich GERADE  nicht einloggen , ich habe in Rom einen 40/40 Mage/Priest  und deswegen kann ich es vergleichen
> 
> und unglaubwürdig klingst ja wohl du
> 
> ...



Ach jetzt plötzlich spielst du ein "primitives" Spiel mit "billiger, hingeklatscher Grafik"? Warum denn, wenn HdR so viel besser ist?

na das war ja jetzt n Eigentor von dir...


----------



## dd2ren (7. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> Ach jetzt plötzlich spielst du ein "primitives" Spiel mit "billiger, hingeklatscher Grafik"? Warum denn, wenn HdR so viel besser ist?
> 
> na das war ja jetzt n Eigentor von dir...




Weil ich jedes Spiel mal anteste , jetzt wirds aber von dir sehr primitiv , liest du auch was man schreibt ? , weiter oben steht sogar das ich eine Gilde dort hatte "Generation X " auf Tuath  und du zitierst mich sogar auch noch aus dem Satz wo das steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2158889

die Brille brauchst also eher du 


lassen wir das


----------



## Casp (7. Oktober 2009)

Kinder, beruhigt euch wieder. Jeder hat unterschiedliche Ansichten, nicht jeder kann diese gleich gut in einer Diskusion vertreten und überhaupt ist dieses Gespräch pure Zeitverschwendung. In der Zeit hättet ihr sicher die ein oder andere Quest erledigen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dd2ren (7. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Kinder, beruhigt euch wieder. Jeder hat unterschiedliche Ansichten, nicht jeder kann diese gleich gut in einer Diskusion vertreten und überhaupt ist dieses Gespräch pure Zeitverschwendung. In der Zeit hättet ihr sicher die ein oder andere Quest erledigen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo du Recht hast hast du Recht , ich geh mal einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nOOLz (7. Oktober 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Weil ich jedes Spiel mal anteste , jetzt wirds aber von dir sehr primitiv , liest du auch was man schreibt ? , weiter oben steht sogar das ich eine Gilde dort hatte "Generation X " auf Tuath  und du zitierst mich sogar auch noch aus dem Satz wo das steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was wir wo lassen entscheidet sich nicht jemand, der seine Meinung wie ne Fahne im Wind dreht!
Ich habe sehr wohl gelesen, dass du 





> ...*hatte* ja selber eine Gilde ( Generation X ) auf Tuath 30+ Gilde , aber  trotzdem *fand*


 geschrieben hast. Allerdings in der Vergangenheitsform. (Wenn schon klugscheißern, dann bitte richtig)

daher dieses Mißverständnis...

und Casp hat wieder mal recht.

Verbleiben wir so: 
· Ich habe HDR getestet und finds "gleichmäßig interessant" und spiele voller Überzeugung RoM
· Du hast beides getestet und spielst beides, obwohl du RoM nicht magst. (So schlecht kanns ja dann in meinen Augen doch nicht sein) ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg weiterhin
nOOLz


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (7. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Denkst du eigentlich auch mal nach, bevor du schreibst? Glaubst du wirklich, jeder sollte Geld für ein COMPUTERSPIEL zur Verfügung haben und extra dafür arbeiten gehen? Manche Menschen sind froh, wenn sie monatlich Miete zahlen können und gut über die Runden kommen... ich habe momentan auch nicht genug Freizeit, als dass sich 13Euro monatlich für ein MMO lohnen würden, nur mal so am Rande.
> 
> Sorry, Doublepost.



Wer das Geld nicht zur Verfügung hat, spielt das Spiel eben nicht. Es hat niemand das Anrecht darauf, ein Spiel kostenlos spielen zu können. Wenn die Firma dafür Geld verlangt, dann ist es eben so. Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass sich jeder die 13€ im Monat leisten kann. Aber die Leute, die es spielen, haben auch das Geld dafür und geben es auch aus. Würde ich nicht arbeiten gehen, würde ich es mir auch extra überlegeben, ob ich wirklich die 13€ für WoW übrig hätte... 
Hätte ich nicht meine 2 - 3 Stunden am Tag für den PC, würde ich das Abo natürlich auch kündigen. Für wenige Stunden im Monat, sind auch meiner Meinung nach 13€ nicht gerechtfertigt.

@*nOOLz:*
Ja, du hast Recht. In manchen Punkten müsste ich dir nach einiger Überlegung doch zustimmen. Spontanität zahlt sich eben nicht immer aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw. ne, mein Tag hat keine 48 Stunden, aber ich habe eben oft genug Zeit, nach der Arbeit (die geht übrigens bis ca 16 Uhr, Zivildienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ein paar Stunden am Pc zu verbringen... 
*
Achja, *Silkroad Online ist an sich ein klasse Spiel. Wäre es nicht botverseucht und hätte einen vernünftigen Support (wäre toll, sollte es jemals p2p wären und dann RICHTIGEN Support bieten), dann würde ich es immernoch spielen. Und zwar liebend gerne (und nein, ich habe bisher nie einen Bot dort benutzt!)... aber leider sieht es in der Hinsicht nicht gerade rosig aus...

ps: Ich mochte noch nie Spiel VS. Spiel Diskussionen. RoM ist neu dabei und hat sich eben (wie alle anderen Spiele auch, WoW ebenfalls!) die "besten" Spielelemente rausgesucht aus dem Genre.


----------



## dd2ren (7. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> Was wir wo lassen entscheidet sich nicht jemand, der seine Meinung wie ne Fahne im Wind dreht!
> Ich habe sehr wohl gelesen, dass du  geschrieben hast. Allerdings in der Vergangenheitsform. (Wenn schon klugscheißern, dann bitte richtig)
> 
> daher dieses Mißverständnis...
> ...



du kappierst irgendwie gar nichts oder ?

Wo steht das ich es noch spiele ? da steht ich hatte mal eine Gilde , also wenn ich die nicht mehr habe werde ich wohl mit beidem aufgehört haben .
Wiegesagt ist mir Rom zu primitiv um es weiter zu spielen , und jetzt komm mir nicht wieso es noch auf der Platte ist denn das geht dich ja nichts an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleib in deiner "schönen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 RoM-Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung und die wird sich auch nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so ich muss jetzt WoW zocken , gerade Lich King gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 Jahre nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ende der Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (7. Oktober 2009)

Komisch, dass manche Spieler immer andere MMO'S flamen müssen.

Naja liegt wohl an dem einfachen Grundsatz: Wenn du selbst nix kannst, musst du eben die anderen nur schlechter machen als du bist, schon stehst du besser da.

Evtl. lässt es sich so auch besser verschmerzen das, dass eigene MMO einen selbst nicht mehr so richtig anturnt. Hey wenigstens is die Konkurrenz noch schlechter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morlas (8. Oktober 2009)

jop finde auch die WoW, HdR solln ihr forum zuspamen.....
außerdem heißt der thread:  Warum man mit RoM Anfangen sollte!
und nicht: Warum man *NICHT* mit RoM Anfangen sollte!


----------



## Gocu (8. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> jop finde auch die WoW, HdR solln ihr forum zuspamen.....
> außerdem heißt der thread:  Warum man mit RoM Anfangen sollte!
> und nicht: Warum man *NICHT* mit RoM Anfangen sollte!



Tut mir Leid, ich wusste nicht das Kritk verboten ist. Das nächste Video lob ich sofort in den Himmel.


----------



## Morlas (8. Oktober 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich wusste nicht das Kritk verboten ist. Das nächste Video lob ich sofort in den Himmel.



ein spiel schlecht zureden ist aber keine kritik und begründet mal eure kritik...
wenn einer sagt z.b. das spiel ist mir zu primitiv, könnte man dazu schreiben wieso er es primitiv findet.
ich behaupte einfach mal jeder der das sagt hat noch nie eine high lvl ini gemacht.
oder dann sagt einer die grafik ist sch*** spielt aber selber ein spiel wo die grafik schlechter ist. 
(wahrscheinlich weil er nicht gerafft hat das es grafikeinstellungen gibt^^)

wenn ihr kritisiert dann bitte konstruktive kritik!


----------



## dd2ren (8. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> ein spiel schlecht zureden ist aber keine kritik und begründet mal eure kritik...
> wenn einer sagt z.b. das spiel ist mir zu primitiv, könnte man dazu schreiben wieso er es primitiv findet.
> ich behaupte einfach mal jeder der das sagt hat noch nie eine high lvl ini gemacht.
> oder dann sagt einer die grafik ist sch*** spielt aber selber ein spiel wo die grafik schlechter ist.
> ...



ich finde es von der Grafik her primitiv , steht doch aber weiter oben alles da , und Grafikeinstellungen habe ich alle gefunden .
was ich nicht verstehe ist das jeder der noch das Spiel spielt irgendwas von schöner Grafik redet 



> dann sagt einer die grafik ist sch*** spielt aber selber ein spiel wo die grafik schlechter ist.



also mal ganz kurz , WoW spiel ich erst seit gestern aber die Gegenden sind wesentlich schöner und liebevoller gestaltet als RoM ( mal von den ganzen Bewegungsabläufen der Charactere abzusehen das völlig billig aussieht , lauft mal und kuckts euch an ), wer das nicht sieht braucht eine Brille , es wurde sogar RoM mit HdRO verglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also langsam mache ich mir sorgen ob meine 4890 defekt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und beachtet bitte auch die glatten Texturen überall , einfach hingeklatscht

Ich glaube das hat keinen Sinn die RoM-Fanboys sind wohl bißchen verblendet siehe Video . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder anspruchlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (8. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> ein spiel schlecht zureden ist aber keine kritik und begründet mal eure kritik...



Das war eher auf mich bezogen da ich hier so ziemlich der einzige HdRO Spieler bin (Den man sofort erkennt) der hier gepostet hat. Und du meintest eben WoW und HdRO Spieler.


----------



## HamsaFighter (9. Oktober 2009)

Das ist hier wirklich so lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Noolz?
Dir ist schon klar, dass es auch Leute gibt die über RoM meckeren und es selber spielen?
Tja nur leider spielen RoM keine 11 Mio Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist es wohl klar, dass es in WoW mehr Flamer etc gibt als in RoM...
ich spiel ja selber RoM, mir sind da WESENTLICH mehr Kiddis und Flamer etc begegnet als in WoW.
Zudem ist die Grafik in WoW besser als in RoM, in den Classic Gebieten is sie gleichwertig, aber in Nordend is sie min 2-3 mal so gut.


----------



## HappyChaos (21. Oktober 2009)

Also das Video ist meiner Meinung nach seeehr oberflächlich gestaltet und vorallem diese Art zu reden..."...ich habe SOGAR Google benutzt...".
Naja,bekommt von mir eine 2/10


----------



## wsx3 (21. Oktober 2009)

wayne rom


----------



## Xeyji (29. November 2009)

nOOlz,
ich hab mir gerade ROM geladen (naja part 2 ist korrupt, hol mir den nun nchmal),
und ich kann definitiv sagen, dass deine Argumentation meilenweit hinter den anderen hinterherhinkt.
Du wirst direkt beleidigend und achtest garnicht darauf, dass die anderen Recht haben könnten. Du schickst Bild-Vergleiche, in denen es sogar ganz offensichtlich ist, das HDRO die schönere Grafik hat als ROM.
Du bist der Teil der Community, die ich garnicht mag. Hoffentlich gibts von deiner Sorte ingame nicht allzuviele. Bitte, komm von deinem Fanboy-Gehabe weg und hör auf aussichtslos zu argumentieren.
Ich hoffe sehr, du liest meinen Post noch.

@TE 
Dein Video ist geschmacklos und unnötig.

mfg,
Xeyji


----------



## Tommsen (2. Dezember 2009)

Zu geil ey lachflash inc ... naja die 9 jährige rom com halt...  hey voll tight das umsosnt wie wow obwohl ich wow nie gespielt hab weil das so mega teuer ist usw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (18. Dezember 2009)

So Video angeschaut und entschieden kein RoM zu spielen. 

Ich meine ich bin auch nicht der Video Crack, mir würde nie in den Sinn kommen sowas Online zu veröffentlichen.

Sorry das ist eher Anti Werbung für RoM.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (18. Dezember 2009)

Das ist wirklich Anti-Werbung für RoM.
Kauf dir erstmal ein vernünftigen Rechner bevor du sowas machst.

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeldran (19. Dezember 2009)

Unter aller Kanone.
Vergleichende Werbung, negativ vergleichende Werbung, wie schon ein Vorposter sagte, ist verpöhnt und - wenn ich mich richtig entsinne - auf einem ernstzunehmenden Markt verboten.
McDoof streicht ja auch nicht das Logo von BürgerPrinz auf ihren Plakaten durch und schreibt in miesem Deutsch :

" Unsre Börgrer sind wiel bessre als wo die anren !"

Verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Dezember 2009)

Wow. Es gibt ja in allen Foren die ganz persönlichen Spezis. Ob jetzt Tikume und b1ubb (seinerzeit) in WoW und Gott&die Welt oder Vetaro in HdRO oder andere Leute in anderen Bereichen...nOOLz markiert wirklich den Tiefpunkt...eine so markante Vorführung fehlenden Niveaus und fehlender Erziehung habe ich wirklich selten erlebt...dass sich die Leute hier wirklich auf die Stufe hinabgelassen haben, mit diesem Kerl, dessen Diskussionsunfähigkeit schon im zweiten Beitrag ersichtlich war, zu diskutieren, erschreckt mich (besonders bei Gocu...du solltest es besser wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich bin grad dabei RoM zu installieren, aus purem Interesse an dem Spiel...und weil WoW langweilig ist und ich sowohl den Namen von HdRO- als auch den Namen vom WAR-Account vergessen habe...aber einige der Leute hier schrecken mich wirklich davon ab...kein Mensch erwartet von RoM dass es besser ist als WoW (ja tut mir Leid, aber kein Spiel ist so omnigenial wie WoW, es gibt nur Spiele die Teilaspekte besser machen...) und die Leute hier die es behaupten...ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. F2P kann ein ordentliches MMO einfach nicht schlagen...weil sich F2P über Itemshop finanziert und das ein entscheidender Nachteil ist.


----------



## milanese (20. Dezember 2009)

RoM ist n F2P wie jedes andere, also Schrott


----------



## Sikita (21. Dezember 2009)

Boah mir treibt es die Tränen in den Augen wenn ich diesen Mist von noolz und Hamsakiddi da lese.

Ich bin seit Jahren WoW-Gamer und zock nebenbei RoM um mit Kumpels oder Fam dort zu spielen und finde es in jeder Hinsicht schlechter als WoW.

Alles was RoM hat aber nicht WoW ist 0815 zeug. Housing schön und gut bringt dir aber nix da es kein Schwein sieht. Die Nummer mit der G-Burg is das selbe. Das PvP System ist in WoW eindeutig besser den dort kämpfen ungefähr gleichstarke Leute gegeneinander. In RoM rennst inne Bg mit LvL 10 und wirst von 30er genuked die dann brav Friedhof Campen damit man spaß hat.

Das Video um was es eig ging ist grottenschlecht. Dieses Angepreise RoM is soooo toll und WoW is doof weils 13 Tacken im Monat Kostet. Wie Bereits erwähnt, ein Kinobesuch oder mal gut essen beim Döner nebenan Kostet fast genauso viel oder mehr. 

Dieses 2 Klassen System in RoM is die Antwort auf Blizz´s Dualspecc. Nur das es da auch besser gemacht wurden ist weil man bei RoM damit 2Chars hochspielen muss. Die Quest in RoM sind allesammt billig. Sammle dies, gehe dahin, bring mir soviel davon und frag den was er gerne machen mag. Gut zu anfänglichen WoW zeiten oder in den Startgebieten ist es net anders aber mittlerweile sind die Quest spannend und werden mit in die Geschichte eingebaut.

Nochmal zu den Gildenkriegen: Diese sind ja ganz lustig aber in WoW wären sie totaler Schrott. Weil wie gesagt damit die komplette Story verballert wäre und alles keinen Sinn machen würde. 

Und mal ehrlich...es is stink langweilig wenn man für RoM echt nix zahlt. Keine Flugruten dies garnet gibt...Keine "sehr" guten Items....keine Mounts... tja da wirds fix lw.

Klar bietet RoM für die, die echt nix zahlen wollen ne Menge. Die Grafik is gut und es fesselt einen...naja so kleines bisl. 
Aber fest steht dass WoW einfach vorne war, ist und bleibt! RoM kann einfach net mitziehen ohne dass man nix bezahlt um mal bisl zu fetzen mit nem DonnerTiger als Mount. 

Zudem muss man sagen dass die einzelnen Klassen in WoW schwerer zu spielen sind um leistung zu bringen. Habe bei RoM einen Bewahrer...ich benutzt 3 Knöpfe und bin erster im Dmg und der Rest guckt doof. Ist auch mit anderen Klassen nicht viel anders. Wenig Knöpfe = Viel Leistung.

Und noolz...du bistn Kackb00n. Was du für einen Mist laberst das einfach nur feierlich... und wir beide wissen..du bist der Clown.


----------



## DoktorElmo (4. Januar 2010)

So ganz stehen lassen kann ich Sikita´s Post nicht. Wenn du seit Jahren WoW zockst und nebenbei nur so ein bisschen Rom zockst, dann kratzt du nur an der Oberfläche, weil das Spiel mit all seinen Aspekten in einer kleineren Spielwelt irgendwie mehr Content hat, finde ich. 

Ich habe WoW sehr lang gezockt, mit 3.2 war die Luft raus und ich hab von einem Tag auf den anderen aufgehört, mich lang nach Alternativen umgeschaut, immer mal wieder bei Runes of Magic reingeschaut und seit kurz vor Weihnachten bin ich voll dabei.

Mich erinnert das Ganze an Classic-WoW und von 9 jähriger Community ist keine Spur, auf Aontacht bin ich mit 17 in meiner Gilde der allerjüngste und es stehen dauernt im Weltchannel anfragen für Ü30 Gilden bzw es gibt auch recht viele. Den "9 jährigen" ist das Ganze Spielkonzept vonwegen plussen und Itemshop eh zu schwer und ich habs bis vor ein paar Tagen auch nicht wirklich verstanden, mittlerweile pimpe ich aber auch schon fleißig =)

Ich verstehe nicht warum das Spiel auf so viel Widerstand stößt, es ist einfach ein bisschen was Neues vermischt mit der altbewährten Kost.

Sikita hat sich zb über fehlende Flugrouten, Mounts, das es keine "besten Gegenstände" gibt etc aufgeregt... Wenn das Spiel all das 1zu1 von WoW übernommen hätte, hätten sich wieder einige aufgeregt...


----------



## Skyler93 (4. Januar 2010)

ich zock in letzer zeit öfter rom (gepimpter char ist einfach nur geil =) naja und muss sagen die com kannste bis um 2 uhr nachts vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kinderkacke,-, selbsternannte pros weilse gepimpt sind uvm. trotzdem nettes spiel, kann aber nicht mit WoW mithalten, einfach weil bei WoW die grp zählt, und in rom reichts schon wennde nur gold kaufst, kenne leute die haben 13k life und waren noch in keiner instanz in rom =(
(trotzdem miss aion, hat wer evtl. ne gamecard zu verschenken???)


----------



## Nitrox18 (4. Januar 2010)

Das ist keine Werbung,sondern abschreckung


----------



## maxxscho (4. Januar 2010)

Wie schon oben erwähnt wurde, verscheucht dieses Video potenzielle Neulinge von RoM.

Hamsa, falls du wirklich zu viel Zeit hast, dann nutze sie mit was sinnvollerem, z.B. das Gras beim Wachsen zuzusehen, oder deinem Flohzirkus endlich einen Sprung durch den Feuerring lernen, etc.
Nicht beleidigt sein, ist wirklich nicht bös gemeint, aber es ist schade um jeden Byte, den dieses Video auf den Youtube-Servern verschwendet.
Ich kann RoM nicht richtig beurteilen, da ich es nur ca. 10h gespielt habe, und es nicht mein Fall ist. Aber so ein Video hat nicht mal das schlechteste Game verdient.


----------



## Kildran (5. Januar 2010)

nOOLz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst. Nachfolgend ein paar Lösungsansätze:
> · Kontrolliere mal bitte ob du wirklich Runes of Magic meinst, konnte auch nach genauerem Hinsehen keine derartige Grafik erkennen.
> · Eventuell solltest du dir eine vernünftige zeitgemäßte 3D-Grafikkarte besorgen. Dann kannst du die Details auf MAXIMAL setzen und wirst bemerken, dass das Spiel nicht aus Standbildern besteht und sogar bunt ist.
> · Brille putzen sollte in einigen Fällen von akuter Blindheit ebenfalls helfen
> ...


  also die bildvergleiche sind iwo nen witz 

Rom : http://alteredconfusion.files.wordpress.co...agicimpress.jpg

Hdro : http://media.photobucket.com/image/der%20h...ne/5f8d8566.jpg

ich bezweifle stark das dein angegebener screenshot die ingame grafik ist , ich wollte das game ernsthaft spielen aber die grafik entsprach auf maximum net annähernd deinem screenshot ,was zusammen mit den langweiligen quests der grund war das spiel von meiner festplatte zu löschen

mag nen gutes game sein für nen f2p aber is halt nix für mich

BTW : mag sein das die WoW-com beschissen geworden ist aber du kannst net alle spiele auf eine stufe stellen und deins oben drüber 

habe in meiner hdro zeit net einmal das wort noob gesehn........wurde nirgendwo rausgeworfen , nicht geflamed und mir wurde eigenthlich immer geholfen wenn ich gefragt habe .......


du siehst also du bist net allein mit deiner netten com


----------



## derechtesaroman (5. Januar 2010)

Gore88 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt immernoch das selbe!!
> Aber mal ne andere frage welches MMORPG könnt ihr mir empfehlen (egal ob kostenlos oder mit monatlichen Gebühren)?



Atlantica online,allods online,herr der ringe,cabal online


----------



## Sleeples (5. Januar 2010)

Werbung kann auch kontraproduktiv sein. Und ein Shot in diesem Style ausgestrahlt oder auf einer Page veröffentlicht, da würde jeder ganz schnell weg klicken.

Ich will ja nicht sagen, das du es bös gemeint hast... Aber überlass das Werbung MACHEN doch lieber denen, die davon Ahnung haben und es gelernt haben.
Ausserdem die BESTE Werbung für das Spiel ist Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda bzw. auch das, wenn deine Kumpels das bei dir am zocken sehen... 

mfG


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

Warum man anfangen sollte...


...nein danke


----------



## xiaoJ (6. Januar 2010)

Das Video bringt mich nicht dazu wieder RoM zu spielen, wenn überhaupt bringt es mich zum Suizid.


----------

